# Any one from Northen Ireland?



## phil-ray (Nov 10, 2006)

Anyone from Northen Ireland on the forum? want to meet up for a days shooting somewhere?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 10, 2006)

Those two Northern-Irish members that sping to mind immediately are Chris82 and Becky . There certainly is ONE other Northern-Irish member here, but his name eludes me right now...

I'd LOVE to meet-up and shoot with you in Northern-Ireland one day, but it is a BIT far for me ... but eventually I'll be over again! For sure!


----------



## phil-ray (Nov 10, 2006)

cheers for that hint ill pm them to see if we can arrange something.

 im up for meeting up with any photographers that are in my part of the world or any one even whos visiting my part of the world


----------



## Renair (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm in Dublin - interested in meeting fellow photographers in Ireland sometime.......


----------



## mct (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm from Belfast but been spending most of my time in England for the last few months in uni.


----------



## phil-ray (Nov 27, 2006)

sorry ive taken a while to reply, forgot about this to be honnest.

im willing to travel to dublin or somewhere where we both dont know, a new challange kind of thing.

open to ideas


----------



## Renair (Nov 29, 2006)

Well at the moment I need to concentrate my photography on Dublin as I just set up a new site:  www.photographdublin.com
I am going out on Saturday morning for a few hours to about 30 locations within the city centre for shots if your interested.
e-mail: renebruun@msn.com


----------



## chris82 (Jan 16, 2007)

I just found this thread now,Id be up for a shoot in N.I.


----------

